# Flash Photography Workshops



## MonteGraham (Oct 11, 2013)

Anyone knows of a GOOD outdoor ambient light+flash for portrait workshop in NYC Metro Area?


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 11, 2013)

Yes.

http://neilvn.com/tangents/workshops-and-seminars/

The guy is a master of flash techniques.


----------

